# Low-light terrarium plants



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

I'm looking for some low-light plants that would be suited for a terrarium that's more towards the decorative things you see for sale than the sort that people make to eventually put frogs in. 

I plan to get a 10 gallon aquarium, position it vertically, and put an acrylic panel in to contain a decent amount of soil. From there, I want to build up with driftwood and maybe a bit of foam, and create a twisted structure of branches a bit like you see at the bases of trees. Basically, I'm trying to make one of those spots you find in forests where there are trees and mosses and all sorts of neat stuff growing in a niche at the base of a tree. I plan to have the front of the tank open so I can see into it without having to try to prevent condensation, and also so I can smell that nice dirt-and-leaves forest smell when sitting nearby. I might also take the top of the tank off so that stuff can grow out. 

The reason it needs to be low-light is because it'll be coming to college with me, and they don't allow any light fixtures brighter than tiny study lights. Even tiny LED grow light assemblies. I asked. Apparently that's a "fire hazard". I'll have a window, but I don't know which direction it'll face, and it'll probably be shaded by other buildings to some extent, so I have no guarantees on amount of light. It's a safe bet that I'll be working with just room lights, and not the brightest ones.

I know pothos would probably work, but are there any others, maybe ferns and such? I also know mosses might work, but I don't know where to get mosses (aside from sphagnum) that would like living in a terrarium.

Also, would stuffing some New Zealand sphagnum into all the gaps be likely to result in cool ferns from spores inside, or is my chance of something growing fairly low?


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Most mosses needs pretty bright lights to thrive. Maybe Java moss would work but I suspect it will get a little leggy.
Unless you have decent ambient light from the window(s) this project might not be feasible. Sorry to say.

If it was me I'd wait with the build until I've seen the room.

However, aroids are the way to go, choose a species with short petitoles as the ones with longer tends to stretch a lot in dim lighting.
There are probably some ferns that that will work too, I've grown _Asplenium nidus in ambient sunlight before, over time it will get huge though.

This (fantastic) thread might have something you like._


----------

